# Problem mit FTP PFad und phpMyAdmin



## Dooboy (23. Jan. 2008)

So, nachdem ich das "Perfekt Setup" durchgeführt habe, läuft da System.

Allerdings, habe ich das Problem, wenn ich ein FTP User einrichte (komisch das es unter email zu finden ist), dann wird in der /etc/htpasswd der User auch angelegt, das einloggen mit meinen Clients wunderbar. Allerdings nicht da wo die Urls hinzeigen.

Also der FTP Pfad sieht in so aus 



> /var/www/web1/user/web1_fe/web/


das ist doch mist oder soll die Url dahin?
denke ich aber mal nicht

Es müsste doch so aussehen



> /var/www/web1/


Wenn ich die Url aufrufe bekomme ich ja auch zur passenden Domain den Index, aber halt nicht das vom FTP.

So das ist das erste Problem.
Das zweite:

Ich habe mir das phpMyAdmin pgk geholt und installiert, als ich dann auf den Link klicke htaccess, wo kommt das her, wie sind die Daten?
Ich habe schon alles was ich irgendwo eingegeben habe ausprobiert.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Till (23. Jan. 2008)

> komisch das es unter email zu finden ist


Es ist unter "user & email" zu finden, user = FTP oder SSH User 

Zu Deinem 1. Problem, Du hast vergessen die "Administrator" Checkbox des Users zu aktivieren.



> Ich habe mir das phpMyAdmin pgk geholt und installiert, als ich dann auf den Link klicke htaccess, wo kommt das her, wie sind die Daten?
> Ich habe schon alles was ich irgendwo eingegeben habe ausprobiert.


Das ist kein .htaccess. Er fragt Dich nach Deinem MySQL Usernamen und Passwort. Die solltest Du kennen, Du hast sie während des howtos selbst für den User root eingegenben.


----------



## Dooboy (23. Jan. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Zu Deinem 1. Problem, Du hast vergessen die "Administrator" Checkbox des Users zu aktivieren.


Läuft.



Zitat von Till:


> Das ist kein .htaccess. Er fragt Dich nach Deinem MySQL Usernamen und Passwort. Die solltest Du kennen, Du hast sie während des howtos selbst für den User root eingegenben.


Ein Abtippfehler 


Naja, nun läuft ja alles hoffe ich


----------



## Dooboy (23. Jan. 2008)

Aber ich bekomme es nicht hin die DB extern zu haben, trotz der erlaubnis bei den User.

Wie gesagt einstellungen sich exakt aus den Perfekt Setup

Da jemand ne Idee, bitte nichts davon es ist unsicher. Dessen bin ich mir bewusst nur muss es ein paar Stunden so sein.


----------



## Till (24. Jan. 2008)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap

und:

iptables -L

Wenn Dein Server hinter einem router ist, vergiss nicht Port 3306 im router auf Deinen Server umzuleiten.


----------



## Dooboy (24. Jan. 2008)

netstat -tab




> tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN     2                                             4693/mysqld
> tcp        0      0 *:81                    *:*                     LISTEN     1                                             2087/ispconfig_htt
> tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN     2                                             5590/proftpd: (acc
> tcp        0      0 server1.acpromot:domain *:*                     LISTEN     1                                             7667/named
> ...



iptables -L



> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
> target     prot opt source               destination
> 
> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
> ...




Dann ist mir aufgefallen das ich nur als root in phpMyAdmin reinkomme, ist das so richtig (auf ispconfig bezogen)?


----------



## Till (24. Jan. 2008)

Ok, firewall ist nicht an und mysql läuft auf allen IP's. Stell bitte sicher, dass Du die Zeile:

bind-address           = 127.0.0.1
in der Datei:

/etc/mysql/my.cnf

auskommentiert hast, wie es in dem ISPConfig Installationsanleitungen beschrieben ist.

Ist Dein Server hinter einem Router?



> Dann ist mir aufgefallen das ich nur als root in phpMyAdmin reinkomme, ist das so richtig (auf ispconfig bezogen)?


Wenn Du keine weiteren mysql datenbanken und zugehörigen user angelegt hast, dann ja.


----------



## Dooboy (24. Jan. 2008)

Bind ist auskommentiert


Ich denke mal das Hetzner ne Firewall hat 

Ne, im ernst. Ich habe nichts eingestellt. Bin wie ein Dummer an die Anleitung gegangen, daher sind die Einstellungen aktuell.


Die anderen User können sich nun auch einloggen, musste Irgendwas neu gestartet werden


----------

